# Obama opens strategic bachelor reserve.



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Obama Releases 500,000 Men From U.S. Strategic Bachelor Reserve | The Onion - America's Finest News Source | Onion News Network


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Epic.


----------

